# Finally joined after years of stalking...



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi everyone!

My name is Emily and I'm "new" to this forum. Not really, I just decided to finally, after years of reading the forum, to make an account and become active. 

A little about myself...

I'm a stay at home mom during the day, a cosmetology student at night and a DJ on the weekends (when I am able to take the gig).

I'm also in the process of building my freelance makeup kit which should be completed early next year.

If you have any questions or just wanna say Hi...I'm here


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 5, 2016)

Welcome! Hope to see you in the threads : )


----------



## Dawn (Oct 5, 2016)

Welcome!!  So glad you finally decided to join!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi there!


----------



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello!


----------

